# Traynor bass mate yba2b too much treble



## analogteletube (Jan 26, 2011)

I recently got a yba2b on a trade, last night i had the chance to crank it up and WOW!
With the volume, bass and treble all on ten the amount of gain is perfect for me, the only problem is theres quite a bit of ice picky high end, and if i turn the treble down i loose quite a bit of gain. Anyone have any idea how i could remedy this? I'v heard of people just cutting the lead to the treble pot? How hard would it be to add a top cut like on a vox?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Something sounds off with the 'turn the treble down lose gain' part. I had the same amp, and I can't recall anything like that happening. Are you sure everything is operating ok?

If that really is how these are wired though, what about the tone knob on the guitar? Or a combination of the 2 tone knobs (amp and guitar)?

Again though, I used the tone knob on mine when I had it because I used single coil and humbucker guitars and would switch between them. I didn't hear any affect on the gain using the tone knob.


----------



## analogteletube (Jan 26, 2011)

Someone on this forum, on one of the threads about the yba2b had mentioned how much the eq changes the volume which in turn changes the amount of gain. so im pretty sure its not just my amp.....


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

analogteletube said:


> Someone on this forum, on one of the threads about the yba2b had mentioned how much the eq changes the volume which in turn changes the amount of gain. so im pretty sure its not just my amp.....


Weird. Maybe mine was modded before I got it.

Another option, set the EQ where you want it and use a boost pedal to compensate for the loss of gain. They sound great with that amp, and it leaves the amp stock.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

What speaker are you using?
Tg


----------



## Furtz (Nov 27, 2010)

Maybe you could put in a lower value C5 or a higher value C6. I think I have that right.


----------



## analogteletube (Jan 26, 2011)

Its the stock marsland speaker, which i've heard isnt great, but i dont really have the money for a new one. I am looking into possibly making a beam blocker or a mitchell dougnut style foam ring.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

analogteletube said:


> Its the stock marsland speaker, which i've heard isnt great, but i dont really have the money for a new one. I am looking into possibly making a beam blocker or a mitchell dougnut style foam ring.


Before you do any mods to the circuit, MAKE SURE to run the amp through a different speaker. If you are broke, go rent a good 8 ohm cabinet from Long and McQuade (you can literally get one for a few bucks a day). If the new speakers solve your problem (which I bet they will do) there are lots of good inexpensive speakers around that we could recommend.

I would do this before screwing around with work around "solutions."

TG


----------



## analogteletube (Jan 26, 2011)

Furtz said:


> Maybe you could put in a lower value C5 or a higher value C6. I think I have that right.



Im not much for reading schematics, but im sure i could figure it out. what exactly is it that your propsing ? i've done a bright cap mod on a vox before, im guessing this would be similar?


----------



## analogteletube (Jan 26, 2011)

Great idea man, ill have to do that, thanks!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

analogteletube said:


> Someone on this forum, on one of the threads about the yba2b had mentioned *how much the eq changes the volume* which in turn changes the amount of gain. so im pretty sure its not just my amp.....


That might have been me...a long time ago...... but on a YBA-2A head.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## analogteletube (Jan 26, 2011)

So I got a chance over the weekend to play my amp in a very large room and it seems it must have been the small room i had played it in before before that was causing the treble problem, because now it sounds amazing!!,, I CAN NOT BELIEVE HOW UNDER-RATED THESE AMPS ARE!!! Huge thick overdrive, roll down the guitar volume, sparkling clean tones!!!


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

some of these used a 220k or 330k slope rersistor in the tone stack 
Fender used 100k or 56k in the 50s

marshall used 33k


----------

